# Mendota FV44i



## passantime (Feb 16, 2017)

We bought a Mendota Full View Direct Vent Insert in February of 2015. At first, the only problem was the off-gassing which set off the fire alarms in our house and lasted well over the 10 hour burn off period. Fast forward to one month ago (January of 2017) and the blower started making a high pitched whistling noise. We got the blower replaced. One month later (February 2017) the burner would not light. The pilot light was on. The remote worked (could turn on light, blower, etc heard the "beep" when we changed modes) but the burner would not light. Guys came out said it was "a burned out ground wire." They showed it to me and sure enough it was toast. They replaced that. Fireplace worked for about 30 minutes, then same thing happened. The pilot light is on but the burner will not light. The remote works fine and the thermostat key is in manual mode so it's not a set point issue. Any advice? Did I just get a lemon? This thing was $6,000 including electric, gas line, etc so not willing to go down without a fight.


----------



## Handsonautotech (Feb 18, 2017)

passantime said:


> We bought a Mendota Full View Direct Vent Insert in February of 2015. At first, the only problem was the off-gassing which set off the fire alarms in our house and lasted well over the 10 hour burn off period. Fast forward to one month ago (January of 2017) and the blower started making a high pitched whistling noise. We got the blower replaced. One month later (February 2017) the burner would not light. The pilot light was on. The remote worked (could turn on light, blower, etc heard the "beep" when we changed modes) but the burner would not light. Guys came out said it was "a burned out ground wire." They showed it to me and sure enough it was toast. They replaced that. Fireplace worked for about 30 minutes, then same thing happened. The pilot light is on but the burner will not light. The remote works fine and the thermostat key is in manual mode so it's not a set point issue. Any advice? Did I just get a lemon? This thing was $6,000 including electric, gas line, etc so not willing to go down without a fight.




If you bought it new you should have some support.

The They that fixed it should have offered a warranty on their repair if they diagnosed it.

Did you check that wire again?

Make sure the thermistor  (lil temp probe) is in or touching  the pilot flame.  It is not uncommon for it to become out of place during a repair.


----------



## passantime (Feb 21, 2017)

Mendota offers a one year warranty and the insert is older than that unfortunately. They replaced the wire and let it run for 45 minutes no problem. After they left I watched as it slowly burned out. Called them again and they said they would order a new "motor" from Mendota. The service guys are really trying and have not charged us yet for their labor. I will mention the "thermistor" maybe it is part of the new motor? I just can't believe these things are A) made so poorly they fall apart in under two years or B) are so difficult to fix that seemingly competent service guys are stumped.


----------



## ACDKali (Feb 11, 2018)

I’ve been in the hearth industry for a long time and I have to say one thing.  Have things changed since 2012 when electronic ignition has become a standard.  Also Mendota gives you a great viewing area, so everything is tight and tough to work on.  The company you purchased from might now have much service on them.. for which is somewhat good stating they don’t have many issues with them.  Work with your dealer and they will support you.  It’s easier to be positive and fair than to be tough.  Ins lol Mendotas and for us the factory is pretty supportive compared to others


----------

